# How a drywaller does finish carpentry.



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

So, decided to start a thread to show off some of my non drywall work. Feel free to critique, I've got thick skin. 


Warning: do not expect fast paced progress. This is on my own home!

Enjoy!


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks good so far!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks smooth & even & square corners....:whistling


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Added on to the Shoe- thanks Blacktop for that one- a few years ago and finally getting around to finishing my stairs. Bottom five steps curve, top steps run straight. All the wood for these was either cut by me or local mill.

Some pics of my rail first.
Ripped down, streamed and bent.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Next glued both sides and reclamped.....


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Test fit, turn rail 90° and saw into ¼ rips the other way, glue up and clamp to steps. Wasn't real good about documenting this part!


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

That's all done last winter. Finally got around to doing some more work on this project the last few weeks. Now we get to the fun stuff.
Well post some more pics tomorrow.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

If you're good, you're good. I don't think it matters what you do when you're good.
Good stuff.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I've trimmed more houses than I count, and I don't think I would ever attempt making my own railing like that... Looks awesome, something to be proud of!!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice work Mike! I know for a fact ..I wouldn't have the patience to even attempt something like that!! 

BTW....Of all the Children you have ..Is that one Daughter the only one that helps you out?? She cuts fire wood and builds stairs ? She's a tough one !! :thumbup:


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

blacktop said:


> Nice work Mike! I know for a fact ..I wouldn't have the patience to even attempt something like that!!
> 
> BTW....Of all the Children you have ..Is that one Daughter the only one that helps you out?? She cuts fire wood and builds stairs ? She's a tough one !! :thumbup:


Actually that's her older sister.(Had to look close myself! ) Gotta kick out of her holy jeans. That's my oldest son's foot on the step. That's also some of his drywall work on the walls. I wasn't too fussy, it got Fresco Harmony over the whole room. I'm not gonna admit how long those walls sat there unfinished though!


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Couple pics of the stairway with temp treads and risers. Newel posts and rail are fastened but not set yet. Spindles were put in temporarily to keep wandering one year old off of steps, and so mama could see if she likes rebar spindles..... so far so good. 
Last picture is the jig I used to drill holes in rail.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

This evening I cut my treads to size, bullnosed and sanded them. Got them all ready for strain. Oh, and a couple pictures of the bottom tread and riser.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

.....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice work! You have some hidden skills.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Beautiful work, a true craftsmanship... I would quit your day job, I think you have a thing for carpentry in you... if you can put that to work, you can make a nice living doing that :thumbsup:

Good luck


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

He didn't say how long that took. Being a craftsman is one thing making money at it is a whole other ball game. 

Not taking anything away from your craftsmanship, Mike.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> He didn't say how long that took. Being a craftsman is one thing making money at it is a whole other ball game.
> 
> Not taking anything away from your craftsmanship, Mike.


True, true! I definitely make good money at Drywall. Not an old man's game though.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Haven't got much done lately because of the weather, but it finally stopped raining in my shop so I made some time to work on the stair project this evening. Cut my risers to length and sanded them. Decided to use stair brackets mitered to the end of the risers instead of a continuous skirt. Made those too. Last picture is my ******* profile sander. Worked surprisingly well. Hoping to get all the parts stained and two coats of poly on them yet this week. Last coat will go on after install. :thumbup:


----------



## Millar (Apr 19, 2013)

To me the pics show you are organized and inventive (and that you do not sleep as much as I do) .More of us need to work with what we have available and affordable to adapt to jobs instead of bringing cheap crap from china .Well done .


----------

